# Will I need a sand sifter?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i bought sugar size argonite sand for my tank. it seems to be trapping a lot of gases. im not sure if this is just because its new. will this be bad for the fish? i dont want a sand sifter but if i need one ill get something for my tank. i think if the sand moves aorund often then it should be okay. i can stir the sand with a stick alright but i cant get the sand under my pile of live rocks.

if i need a sand sifter which would be best, reef safe and easy to care for?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

1)Watchman goby is a decent sand sifter or some type of snails that dig and burrow. 

2)I hope you put the rocks in before you added the sand.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

nope i didnt


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I find getting a sand sifter is better than stirring it yourself. 

Why make more work for yourself when you can get a fish to do it for you and it looks cool

Yellow Watchman Goby at SUM is $9.99 when he has it on sale.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

whoops i misread your last post, i actually did add in the sand before the rocks. is that bad? does it cause like shifting or something?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

lybrian1 said:


> whoops i misread your last post, i actually did add in the sand before the rocks. is that bad? does it cause like shifting or something?


You don't want a snail or fish sifting around then one of your rock crushes it or your rock work collapses.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> You don't want a snail or fish sifting around then one of your rock crushes it or your rock work collapses.


you were right, i bought a sand sifter today and immediately he started to sift sand from under a rock and i had to save him from being crushed by the rock.

how do you suggest i make the aquarium safe for him?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Dont know what your going to do about your rocks ontop of your sand...

But having those gas bubbles under the sand means your sand is 'alive' and breaking down ammonia/nitrites/nitrates.. not sure which one...

But gas is a good sign, just leave it... do not disturb it yourself.. .it will eventually float to the top and pop


----------



## saltwater junkie (Feb 18, 2011)

*sand bed*



lybrian1 said:


> i bought sugar size argonite sand for my tank. it seems to be trapping a lot of gases. im not sure if this is just because its new. will this be bad for the fish? i dont want a sand sifter but if i need one ill get something for my tank. i think if the sand moves aorund often then it should be okay. i can stir the sand with a stick alright but i cant get the sand under my pile of live rocks.
> 
> if i need a sand sifter which would be best, reef safe and easy to care for?


How old is your sand bed and how deep.

If it is not at least 5 to 6 inches it will not turn in to a live sand bed and the air bubbles are just air.

A sand sifting star would probably die from starvation unless the sand bed is mature .
I have not done any research on sand sifting gobys because when i first started i knew a guy with one and it always made a mess of his tank always putting sand on the rocks and corals.

unless you plan on keeping a deep sand bed i would try to use crushed arrognite not crushed coral to replace your sand bed

and if you do not change it i would manually clean the sand when you do water changes ONLY IF YOU ARE KEEPING A SHALLOW SAND BED because it will have no anaerobic or anoxic bacterias and these are the ones that oxygen are bad for
Hope this helps


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Fish_Man said:


> 1)Watchman goby is a decent sand sifter or some type of snails that dig and burrow.


Watchman goby and other shrimp gobies aren't commonly used for sand sifting purposes. They are diggers and like to create burrows - often pairing off with a pistol shrimp

I'd suggest a blue cheek goby or pink spotted goby (there are various others, but those are two of the most common) as they are known more for their sand-sifting abilities.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I find my blue legged hermits do an OK job of strirring the sand. Same with my Nassaurius snails. 

I too put my sand in, then my rock. I don't want a goby or a shrimp to burrow under the rock and the rock sinks, and possibly cracks the bottom of my tank.


----------

